# Merrick Grammys Pot Pie dog food



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

This food is definitely pretty grain-heavy. They should've backed up their organic chicken with chicken meal to make sure there was at least as much meat as there is grains in the food. However, since they did not, it is fairly easy to assume that the meat content is a little low. It is certainly not the worst food on the market, but I'm not sure I would recommend it either.


----------



## wendy_wattigney (Oct 9, 2009)

This food sounded great but gave all of my dogs diarreah. Yikes!


----------



## Cheri1 (Oct 11, 2009)

This is probably the most readily eaten by my two rescue doggies. Warm water added to the kibble makes a light gravy. My dogs cannot eat enough of it. They love it and their coats, activity levels show it! I recommend for picky eaters. The ingredient list beats most other high end foods, and it is roughly $2/lb. Love it!


----------



## DAWNDY (Jul 9, 2010)

my dog never ever eats dry food.....she gobbled this up a whole bowl in 45 secs! i am very upset though to find out that the good organic meat i was giving her really ends up waaay down the list! thats very deceiving!!!!! makes you wonder what else r they lying to us about???!!


----------



## jennifer6 (Jun 26, 2010)

My dogs have eaten this food for several years with great results....just in the last few months they have had severe diarrhea....have they changed the formula recently? Any suggestions on a different organic, non preservative food?


----------



## Lisa13 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am baffled by the wording of this review and am left saying "huh?" It says"Organic Chicken is the first ingredient and comes in the form of a named meat. This ingredient is inclusive of its water content, meaning once the water is removed and this becomes a dry ingredient it will have lost a majority of its water content. Therefor this ingredient would fall further down in the ingredients list I would have to agree that if you "remove the water, you would lose a majority of the water content" Gee I would have never realized that, isnt that redundant? Please someone clarify what this means, I didnt think finding a good dog food would be like rocket science.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope this helps clear it up for.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=meat-meal


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lisa-this is an old ingredient list from 2008-it's two years later and the ingredient list has changed for the better... http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/detail.php?c=14&5=20270 This site needs updated.....


----------



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

I will update this ingredients list and review. Please feel free to let me know if you find more out-of-date reviews.

Thanks!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Adam,The whole line of Merrick has changed since your last review.


----------



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, I'll work on updating them ASAP.


----------



## Gina3 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have also given this brand of dog food to my dog for YEARS!!!!!! The last few months, she too has had SEVERE diarrhia. Costing me hundreds of dollars in Vet bills. Has the formula been changed? I would think it would be safe to assume that it has been considering that there are a lot of comments on this page stating that their animal is suffering from this. :-(


----------



## Heather4 (Nov 10, 2010)

I started my three dogs on this food. They love it. However my middle dog has had severe diarreah. So now I will have to switch as I am beginning to wonder just how natural this product is or isn't?


----------



## Lezlei (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a 7 month old pup...i have tried several other brands to find the right one and this one seems to be the best one so far. However, i started her on the Merrrick Wilderness flavor which gave her diahirra, but changed to the Grammys Chicken Pot Pie and she is doing well and loves it!


----------



## stephanie5 (Mar 7, 2011)

my dogs just love this dog food! they can't get enough!


----------



## Louise1 (Mar 28, 2011)

My dogs love it but it has been giving both of them serious bowel problems. They have either had diarrhea, super soft stool or squatted every five minutes trying to use the bathroom but nothing coming out. I just switched to this from the poor selections at the DC cvs thinking it would be better. Does anyone have any brands to recommend?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Ranchland,wild Prairie, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, Only.
5.	GO, grain free/endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick
8.	Blue Wilderness
9.	Artemis
10.	Wellness Core

The B list
1. Evangers
2. Timberwolf
3. Fromm, the rest of their products.
4. Instinct
5. Wellness super 5 mix
6. Now, Grain free. 
7. Solid Gold
8. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
9. Natures Logic
10. GO, the rest of their products.
11. Pinnacle
12. First Mate
13. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!(mainly because of cost)
14. Now, the rest of their products.
15. Annamaet, Salcha, Aqualuk & Manitok only.
The C list
1.	Nutrisource
2.	Dr. Tims
3.	Evo
4.	Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul
5.	Exclusive
6.	Pure Vita
7.	Canidae, Pure grainfree formulas Only.
8.	Wellness 
9.	Earthborn
10.	Organix
11.	Whole Earth farms, this well move up!
12.	Premium Edge
13.	Innova


----------



## Sheila3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Has anyone had any problems with allergies since the updated formula has come out? My dog is back to chewing his paws and scratching his ears and belly-something he hasn't done for 2 years since we changed to Merrick. We opened a new bag a few weeks ago, and the symptoms are getting worse by the day. Nothing else in his diet or environment has changed. Thanks.


----------

